# Terra Cotta pots in the aquarium



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

Is it a good idea to put a terra cotta pot in the aquarium? will it effect the water in any way? i am thinking of putting it in as a hiding cave for some of the fish. will i be able to get java moss or fern or other plant that grows on rocks to grow on the terra cotta pot? Of course the pot would first have to be cleaned as well as anything else that goes into the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure, I do it all the time and the fish love them.

Just be sure you buy new unglazed pots, from a garden center or similar place. I just rinse mine out with hot water and put them in the tank at an angle so they're bottom up, with about an inch of the rim showing on one side.

I do have moss growing on mine, but it just attached by itself.


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

nice now i just have to find a LFS in canada that sells Java moss. seems like most places have everything else but java moss.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

If anything it would be a good effect as terracotta clay is that red color because of the iron content.


----------

